# احدث برنامج لتصميم الطرق على الاطلاق



## prezbo (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*تصميم الطرق* هو وظيفة البرنامج​ 
السلام عليكم يا زملاء
اليكم اضخم برنامج على الاطلاق في تصميم الطرق ويلبي كل ما يطلبه المهندس الطرقي من اعمال حتى ال3d animation وبالمناسبة بحط landdevl,,,,بجيبه الصغيرة اسمه ANADELTA TESSERA الرجاء من يستطيع سحبه كاملا ان يضعه في الموقع لنستطيع سحبه ايضا ولكل من يساهم في هذا له جزيل الشكر وصدقوا اخواني ان هذا البرنامج قفزة في عالم تصميم الطرق والعقد الطرقية





اقدمة لكم

اسم البرنامج : ANADELTA TESSERA - Road Design Software

حجم البرنامج : 64 ميجا



ولتحميل البرنامج 


Download


صورة من البرنامج













​


----------



## prezbo (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## prezbo (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## prezbo (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## thehiddenfox (3 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يفتحها بوجهك يا بركه
منوووووووووووووور


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (3 نوفمبر 2011)

هذا البرنامج ليس هو الأفضل على الاطلاق كما ذكرت كما انه ليس بكفاءة برنامج land desktop والكراك المتوفر له باللغة اللاتينية فقط 
البرنامج demo ولكنه يحتوى على كل الوظائف الأساسية للبرنامج الأصلى بما فيها حفظ الملف او تصديره بصيغة dxf ولا توجد مشكلة فى العمل عليه
اما الوظيفة الوحيدة التى لا تعمل هى وظيفة الطباعة ويمكن التحايل عليها لمن يملك خبرة ومهارات الطباعة
كما انك رفعت ثلاث مشاركات تطلب فيها الردود وهذا مخالف لقواعد وشروط الملتقى
تحياتى لك


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (3 نوفمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## wagih khalid (3 نوفمبر 2011)

_*
thanks
:16:*_​


----------



## nix10 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## prezbo (8 نوفمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## elmasry28112011 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## prezbo (9 نوفمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## wagih khalid (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*thanks*​


----------



## prezbo (21 نوفمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## prezbo (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## prezbo (29 نوفمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (30 نوفمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## ابراهيم العوض (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على المشاركة لكن لم نعرف كيفة تنزيل الملف الى الكمبيوتر


----------



## prezbo (1 ديسمبر 2011)

click in here to download


----------



## خالد الأزهري (2 ديسمبر 2011)

نشكرك على المشاركة القيمة جدا أخي onizuka وفي انتظار (مواضيع) مفيدة وجديدة


----------



## شرف الديلمي (2 ديسمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## ELKAISAR (2 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## prezbo (4 ديسمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## خلوف العراقي (4 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## prezbo (12 ديسمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## prezbo (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## مشيرشعلان (14 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله بكم اريد الاستفسار عن كيفية تحميل احدث برنامج للطرق


----------



## مشيرشعلان (14 ديسمبر 2011)

اللهم اجعل ثورتنا ثورة علم اللهم امين


----------



## prezbo (15 ديسمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## عادل الخفاجي (15 ديسمبر 2011)

goooooood work)]


----------



## prezbo (16 ديسمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## prezbo (17 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## er-abd (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود , لكن يوجد برامج احنرافية أكثر في تصميم الطرق مثل mx road من شركة بينتلي وهو رائع جدا وعملي عليه في تصميم الطرق في العين بدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة وكذلك برنامج t 12 وهو الأفضل حتى الآن , مع احترامي لمجهودك الرائع.


----------



## prezbo (18 ديسمبر 2011)

tnx


----------



## prezbo (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## prezbo (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## prezbo (21 ديسمبر 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## prezbo (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## prezbo (23 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## الجيار 2020 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

جارى التحميل والف شكر


----------



## prezbo (23 ديسمبر 2011)

you are welcome


----------



## hk_shahin (23 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## الجيار 2020 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

يا سلام لو فى شرح يبقى كدا تمام قوى و شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج


----------



## prezbo (24 ديسمبر 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## prezbo (24 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (25 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## prezbo (26 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (27 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## prezbo (28 ديسمبر 2011)

هل من ردود أو آراء


----------



## prezbo (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## prezbo (30 ديسمبر 2011)

هل من ردود أو آراء


----------



## prezbo (31 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (1 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## سبيدنت (1 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يااخى


----------



## فاطمة الجبوري (1 يناير 2012)

thank u


----------



## prezbo (2 يناير 2012)

you're welcome


----------



## prezbo (2 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## prezbo (3 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## prezbo (4 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## prezbo (5 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## م . أبو بكر (5 يناير 2012)

تم نقل الموضوع إلى القسم المخصص للطرق ..

مع خالص الشكر و التقدير .


----------



## prezbo (6 يناير 2012)

tnx


----------



## prezbo (8 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## prezbo (9 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## prezbo (10 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## علي الدبس (10 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​​​​*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا

*​*</span>*​


----------



## ابو الاخوين (10 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلاا:20:


----------



## prezbo (11 يناير 2012)

you're welcome


----------



## prezbo (12 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*​


----------



## prezbo (13 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## المستودع (13 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدا


----------



## prezbo (14 يناير 2012)

هل من ردود أو آراء


----------



## prezbo (15 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## prezbo (16 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## prezbo (17 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## محمودشيتا (17 يناير 2012)

طريقة عمل هذا البرنامج


----------



## prezbo (19 يناير 2012)

read the help


----------



## africano800 (19 يناير 2012)

شكراااااااا


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (19 يناير 2012)

مشكورر كتير:12::12:


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (19 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## prezbo (21 يناير 2012)

welcome


----------



## prezbo (22 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## حماده النجم (22 يناير 2012)

http://janeen.allahmountada.com/


----------



## prezbo (23 يناير 2012)

u'r welcome


----------



## prezbo (24 يناير 2012)

your answers please !!


----------



## حماده النجم (24 يناير 2012)

http://janeen.allahmountada.com/


----------



## prezbo (26 يناير 2012)

tnx


----------



## prezbo (27 يناير 2012)

your answers please !!


----------



## عماد بن سعدي (27 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## prezbo (28 يناير 2012)

u'r welcome


----------



## ahmad kh (28 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## ahmad kh (28 يناير 2012)

.......................................................


----------



## prezbo (29 يناير 2012)

welcome


----------



## prezbo (30 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## حماده النجم (30 يناير 2012)

http://janeen.allahmountada.com/


----------



## prezbo (1 فبراير 2012)

tnx


----------



## prezbo (2 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## حماده النجم (2 فبراير 2012)

اللي انت ماحتاجه هتلاقيه ع الرابط ده 
http://janeen.allahmountada.com/


----------



## prezbo (3 فبراير 2012)

tnx


----------



## prezbo (4 فبراير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## prezbo (6 فبراير 2012)

please, your comments


----------



## prezbo (7 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (10 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووورررر


----------



## surfeur3533 (10 فبراير 2012)

your link is not working any more
refresh it
plz
chokran


----------

